# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  SOS 10 poules (5 poules et 5 coqs) et 1 chèvre d'au moins 14 ans en urgence  dp78

## chaussette2006

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* 1 chèvre d'environ 1
*Type:* Chèvre
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 17 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 78 - Yvelines
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0699883955
*E-mail :* postmaster@associationaed.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Urgence pour 5 poules, 5 coqs et 1 chèvre (prénommée Blanchette) d'environ 14 ans, qui sont détenus par un homme ayant un gros penchant pour la bibine. Nous lui avons déjà récupéré des lapins il y a quelques années qui vivaient dans des conditions lamentables. Il les avait achetées pour sa femme (tout aussi porté sur l'alcool que lui et malade psychologiquement). 

En mars il quitte les lieux et il faut donc trouver des adoptants pour ces pauvres bêtes avant que n'importe qui vienne les chercher.

C'est dans le 78 à Vaux sur Seine

Contact (merci de bien laisser message avec votre nom, prénom, ville et département) : 0699883955
adresse mail : postmaster@associationaed.com


Blanchette, chèvre de 14 ans au moins 

 



Et les 10 poules et coqs

----------


## nat34

Poule rousse de grand gabarit je suppose ?

----------


## chaussette2006

je ne suis pas experte en especes de poules mais vue la couleur du plumage ça doit des poules rousses. Gabarit normal

----------


## beapat

ils sont où depuis le temps?

----------

